# Fear of reading out loud?



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a major fear of reading out loud.

And no i don't mean public speaking. I mean reading a sentence out loud to my mum or anything. It's getting really bad... i can't read anything out loud. My mum asks me to read her e-mails out loud cause she can't see properly. And i can't. My friend who doesn't even know how to read asked me the same thing and i can't. I get scared to even read chinese fortunes from the fortune cookies and have to leave the table. It's getting really hard. I'm scared i'll be forced to for work or reading a book to my kid one day and i cant do it! 

I think it maybe started in grade 8? When my teacher forced me to read infront of the class. And i was studdering and shaking and everyone started laughing at me.

Does anyone else have this problem? I feel very alone in it.


----------



## MEKG (Apr 29, 2011)

You aren't alone, that's for sure. I've never been into reading for my own personal enjoyment and being forced to read in school really turned me off. This caused me to not be the most fluent reader and I thought it was a case of me being left behind while everyone else learned to read perfectly. But listening to others read, I learned that it's actually quite rare when someone can read without messing up at all.

I have been in similar situations where people ask me to read something for them and I do find it tough, and I do mess up sometimes. Try reading slowly to yourself for practice. Find a book or something positive and just read it out loud but to yourself. Make sure you talk slowly and don't get angry at yourself when you mess up. Simply stop and start that sentence again. 

Just practice and be persistent with it.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I have that problem ever since grade school. I feared it because I worried about stuttering and my accent/voice sounding funny. Thankfully, I rarely find myself around those situations now.


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

I have problems reading in general, out loud or to myself. I got laughed at a lot in school so I stopped reading out loud. I have been told that I don't stutter and what I say comes out clear and I sound confident and all that. The problem is I miss words, miss whole sentences, mix the words up or sometimes read words that aren't even there. On the rare occasion that I have to read out loud the only thing that helps is to take my time and read slow. I don't try to read the sentence I just read 1 word at a time. It sounds bad but I can usually get through it without messing up. I will only read to people that know I have a problem and won't laugh at me.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I also have this fear. Even if it's only one sentence, I will most likely stumble over a word.


----------



## punkboy92 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was always a good reader. Ever since I was 8 years old I would have to read portions of the bible in my congregation. I never had a problem with until I was in the 10th grade. One night I was in the audience and we have weekly discussions based on the scriptures, so you can raise your hand if you would like to say something. One day the speaker asked something to be read, so I volunteered. I started reading fine, but then I started shaking, stuttering, losing my breath and sweating! It was so embarrassing!  Ever since then, My life has not been the same! I cant read out loud, give presentations, voice my opinion, NOTHING!!! My anxiety has caused a lot of stress and embarrassment in my life and I pray to God everyday that he wakes me up from this nightmare!!!


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

@punkboy92, I can totally relate to what you've said. I actually gave the valedictorian speech at my elementary school graduation in front of over 100 students, plus parents and staff...fast forward some years to grade 10 I'm sweating and shaking my cold hands anytime I have to face my class to make a presentation.

That's one thing that has truly stumped me and I've never figured out what caused the onset of such anxiety.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I too am affected by this


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

the only person i can read out loud in front of is my son, for his bedtime story.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies  I will try reading aloud to myself and see if that helps. I'm sorry for all of you who share this problem too it is very difficult i find. I avoid all places where the possibly i might read out loud now.


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

I had this problem too, but only when it's at school. What helped me overcome it is I read as loud as I could. Because if I don't, I get too nervous and choke. Just let it all out, man.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I feared reading outloud when I was in school mainly cause everyone would always comment about my strong southern accent. I'd also stutter a lot & my voice would crack from being nervous. 

Nowadays I'm not as scared to, but my voice still cracks & I still stutter. :/


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I have realized i can sometimes do it if i do it by choice, if i am put on the spot thats when i studder and my voice breaks. I just get so embarrased


----------



## V45561N (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had that fear too. What's helped me is a daily routine of speaking out for 30 minutes. I've been doing this everyday for the past 2 years and it has helped me tremendously. I find a quiet alone place and I set the timer for 30 minutes and I just say the first thing that comes to my mind and I just keep talking about anything and everything for 30 minutes. 

I believe as SA sufferers we have for years (probably since childhood) unconsciously trained our vocal muscles to inhibit or tense up every time we're asked to speak or want to speak or "swallowing our words" basically. So basically this exercises helps reverse the old habits and encourages our voices to freely express itself. 

Good luck


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

you def aren't alone on this.. but, do practice...and try not to avoid situations where you must read outloud..believe or not..it gets easier over time..


----------



## Taylormade (Jun 1, 2012)

losinghope said:


> I have a major fear of reading out loud.
> 
> And no i don't mean public speaking. I mean reading a sentence out loud to my mum or anything. It's getting really bad... i can't read anything out loud. My mum asks me to read her e-mails out loud cause she can't see properly. And i can't. My friend who doesn't even know how to read asked me the same thing and i can't. I get scared to even read chinese fortunes from the fortune cookies and have to leave the table. It's getting really hard. I'm scared i'll be forced to for work or reading a book to my kid one day and i cant do it!
> 
> ...


 I know you wrote this awhile ago. Are you still on this site? Just want to share a couple things


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i do feel anxiety with this from time to time, but it actually depends on who i'm reading to though.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> I know you wrote this awhile ago. Are you still on this site? Just want to share a couple things


Hey yes i am, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm like this as well. I would feel sick in school because I was so nervous about getting called on to read out loud. I still get nervous today when I have to read anything over like a sentence or two. I feel like I run out of breath....


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I froze up and had a panic attack in school while having to read out loud in class. It completely traumatized me and now I'm in the same boat as you, someone will ask me to read them something and I am like :um.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't like reading out loud in school. I always felt I read slow. I don't know if I actually did. It could have all been in my head. I never took any special classes for it... I was one of the youngest in my grade though, so maybe I really did read slower than everyone else.

I never minded reading out loud at home though. I just didn't want to do it in school. In fact, I would have novels assigned to me in high school and would read them out loud in various accents to my younger sister so I wouldn't fall asleep while reading them. That was fun.


----------



## yrolg4tseuq (Feb 15, 2014)

*Public Reading Fear*

I'm glad I was able to come across this forum. I too have the difficulty and I've been trying over the last several years to overcome it and analyze why I hold on to it or have it. Also like many of you, the fear is for public reading, not public speaking. I've given more speeches in life than most people have, but when it comes down to reading something, I'd much rather prefer to get up on stage and improvise something than sit in the midst of an audience and read.

It didn't start having a major impact on my life until my 11th grade year in High School, when I was reading a page out loud in class and began to choke, loose breath, etc.... you guys know the process. Ever since that time I've been weary of reading anything in public, though, I've had to several times since then. There were several times when I struggled through and several other times where I had no problems whatsoever. 
What's curious is that I don't think the problem is completely attributed to fear. Before that time in 11th grade, I felt confident about my reading ability and did not fear public reading, though, in general I was a more reserved/shy person. In 9th grade I had to read a large passage in front of the class and I started doing so without fear, but never the less, I began to choke and have trouble while reading. I managed to finish and then just kinda brushed off what had happened. It makes me think that there is more than just a physiological response going on, but it might be physiological too.

Anyways, it continues to be a struggle, though, I feel more practiced and many times I can read without the fear. (There will be anxiety but it goes away after the first few seconds.) I don't want fear to control my life... and perhaps the only way to overcome it, especially after living so long with it and accepting it into your daily life, dreams, etc., is by trying to deny it exists and just take up confidence. I try to read to myself on a daily basis, and when I do read in public, I try to take it slow. Begin reading on a normal breadth... that is, don't inhale and start with lots of breath in your lungs.

Hope this can help someone else that is struggling with the problem.

God bless you all.


----------



## yrolg4tseuq (Feb 15, 2014)

I forgot to add; I think the fear itself is not really the fear of reading, but it's rather the fear of chocking up. Like many have said, we can read to ourselves in private without any problems. Anyone who has experienced the feeling of embarrassment while you are choking up, loosing breath, etc. know that it's not a pleasant thing.... you feel trapped between not being able to control your body and embarrassment.


----------



## paris430 (Jan 7, 2015)

I also have this problem. I stutter, skip words and sentences, and add words. Some 
times I have a problem where my brain reads ahead but I'm still back saying the last few sentences or words.


----------



## ericacarp (Aug 29, 2015)

You are not alone just the other day I was forced to read aloud in my class and I had somewhat of a panic attack, started shaking and the worst part was my stutter. It goy so bad I began to cry because I felt like such a failure but all I can really say to that is practice reading aloud with someone you trust not to laugh and when ever you are I the car or on the road read road signs aloud. Read any thing you can as often. I started doing that and it seems to be working. Btw I'm a Senior in HS.


----------



## ericacarp (Aug 29, 2015)

paris430 said:


> I also have this problem. I stutter, skip words and sentences, and add words. Some
> times I have a problem where my brain reads ahead but I'm still back saying the last few sentences or words.


I also have this problem. How do you deal with it?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

In high school I'd have panic attacks while reading out of the textbook and eventually the teachers just stopped asking me lol. It was embarrassing. My SA has improved but I still have this fear.


----------



## animo (Mar 19, 2018)

*This works for me*

I had this problem since i started going to 1st grade at primary school... Just for u to imagine how intense my problem was, my panic attack brought me to such a high level of stress I nearly fainted out just from possibility reading out lout. I used to evade school as much as possible during attending gymnasium. I was was nearly kicked off the school just because of this problem. While reading useble volume of my lungs was so decreased that my voice was shaking and I used to see black spots in front of my eyes.

BUT... I found this psychiatrist on youtube talking about this topic and he suggested an easy way how to look at this problem. (and i found it 1 of the essential steps) He said the person had take a right attitude towards an axiaty to be able to overcome it. Basicaly u repead to yourself when the panic attack crosses your mind a sentance: "It might be unconfortable but not dangerous." Every time... and it is truth.. Because all u fear is just another fear... and whatever happens nothing can happen to you. It s hard to accept maybe even imagine at the beginng thats why u really need to do it consistantly and try to believe it.. 
Thing num 2 is... while you are reading capacity of your lung is decreased and the interval where you can have enough air to read a sentance is moved to a more inhaled state.. that means when you exhale there is much more air in ur lungs that when you are not stressed. So easy way to overcome voice shaking is inhale as much as possible after each sentance. This is maybe the most important and most effective thing for you to learn.
3) You need to practice. For starter by yourself out loud. Thant in front of a friend or family member after reading it first by yourself. Then without reading it first. And then bigger and bigger groups. Remember not to evade an opputinity because running away srenghten the fear. On the contrary more u practise sooner you get rid of the problem.

I really hope this helps cause nobody can understand better than me what you re going through. Good luck


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I definitely get physical anxiety symptoms if I have to give some kind of speech/presentation in public. I don’t think it’s too bad causally depending on who it’s with/the context.

At the moment I’ve started filming readings of my poetry for Youtube/Instagram/Facebook and it takes a few tries as I can get tongue tied so it’s sort of like training to speaking better when reading aloud


----------



## Clicks92 (Mar 26, 2018)

It's so wild for me to come across this thread because i (somehow) thought i was the only one. 

This has literally been the bane of my existence since the 9th grade when my very angry and authoritative history teacher insisted we read pages of history textbooks as if she was some army bootcamp sergeant. I quickly became full of air in my chest, my heart rate was going through the roof (my first panic attack, how cute), and my voice was so shaky that it sounded like i was crying in front of all my classmates. very very humiliating for a young boy. 

Ever since then this fear has guided my entire life. I began to feel sick to my stomach entering that classroom. I quickly found that board games triggered it as well and avoided them for 8 years. In university, i was incredibly anxious attending labs where the group size was small and i might potentially be asked to read aloud. 

I've joined toastmasters and given speeches to try and improve upon my weakness but ultimately came across this thread tonight as i was googling the side effects from the anxiety medications that i was prescribed today because i'm at the point where i feel like I'm wasting my life just being too debilitated and most importantly, nevvvver being able to sleep. 

Feels kind of nice to know that I'm not the only one with this.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

I fail to understand the purpose of that, like others can't read it by themselves or what? Mostly everyone had the same text if front of their eyes, then why I have to read it for everyone? I ****ING HATE SCHOOL, glad that I finally gone through that **** and I don't want to go back to it, no matter how I hate my life now...
And you know what is the funniest thing? THAT DOESN'T GAVE ME ANYTHING USEFUL AT ALL...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hated that, would read as fast as I could.


----------

